# [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2016)

*[Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

*Mastergel Maker*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Vorwort*
Zuletzt haben sich die Gelid Extreme und seit neustem die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut als Speerspitzen der konventionellen Wärmeleitpasten etabliert.
Jetzt möchte auch Cooler Master im High-End WLP Segment mitmischen und veröffentlicht die Mastergel Maker. Diese durfte ich mir ansehen

*Spezifikationen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spezifikationen bescheinigen der Wärmeleitpaste eine Leitfähigkeit von 11W/m.k. (Thermalgrizzly 12.5, Gelid Extreme 8.5). Diese Angaben sind wie immer sehr theoretischer Natur. Zudem erfahren wir, dass sich 1.5ml in der Tube befinden, was in 4g Paste resultiert.
Der Preis liegt bei 8€

*Kurze Impressionen und Verarbeitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Cooler Master kommt in einer typischen, wirklich nervigen Blister Verpackung. Ich muss nicht erwähnen wir sehr ich diese Dinger hasse 

Neben der Paste in der typischen Spritze finden wir die Pappe mit den Daten (ich habe sie nicht unbeschädigt entfernen können, entschuldigt), einen Spatel zum Verteilen und ein Alkoholtuch zum Entfernen der Paste. Letzteres ist nicht wirklich nötig, aber eine nette Beigabe, falls man mal nichts im Haus hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Auftragen legt Cooler Master einen kleinen Spatel bei, der uns das Auftragen erleichtern soll. Dies ist sehr sinnvoll da die Konsistenz fast 1:1 wie die der Gelid-Extreme und Kryonaut ist. Sehr zäh und fast trocken. Besonders in kühlen Räumen kann das gleichmäßige verteilen schwierig werden. Ab 25 bis 30 Grad wird die Paste deutlich „weicher“. Dennoch habe ich auf ein Vorwärmen verzichtet. Nach einigen Minuten war ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden!
Der Spatel gleich übrigens dem der Gelid und der hauseigenen V1 Paste
Mehr kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht sagen, eine Wärmeleitpaste ist nun mal nicht sonderlich spektakulär und soll vor allem eines: Wärme leiten! Also ab zum Testen

*Messungen*

Ich hab die Paste mit verschiedenen Szenarien getestet.
CPU: Ein 4820k auf 4.3Ghz und 1.2V
GPU: eine kühle HD 7770  und eine heiße R9 290
Die Lüfterdrehzahl wurde jeweils fixiert.
Die CPU wurde mit prime95 auf 12k ausgelastet, die GPU mit dem zwei Durchläufen des Heaven Benchmarks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im CPU Test liegen die drei High-End Pasten dicht beieinander. Vor allem die Gelid Extreme und die Mastergel Maker waren nahezu identisch. Ich habe daher drei Durchläufe gemacht und den Durchschnitt genommen. Insgesamt war die Gelid etwas stärker (innerhalb der Messungenauigkeiten), die Kryonaut wurde geschlagen. MX4 und die V1 können nicht mithalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die genügsame AMD 7770 zeigt ein ähnliches Bild. Hier konnte sich nach drei Durchläufen die Mastergel Maker vor der Gelid Extreme positionieren, auch hier minimal. Beiden voran geht aber die Kyronaut. Der Unterschied zu der günstigen V1 lag bei 2-3 Grad!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die heiße R9 290 trennt nun die Spreu vom Weizen: Die Mastergel Maker zeigt was sie kann und das Cooler Masters Versprechen eingehalten werden! Die Kryonaut überholt bei den hohen Temperaturen recht sicher die Gelid Extreme. Die Mastergel Maker ist mit 2 Grad Vorsprung sicher auf dem ersten Platz!

*Fazit*

Festzuhalten bleibt, dass sich die Mastergel Maker, genau wie die anderen High-End Pasten, erst bei hohen Temperaturen absetzen kann. In den ersten Szenarien sind die Ergebnisse so dicht beieinander, dass sie innerhalb einer Messtoleranz liegen, dich ich hier nicht kontrollieren kann. Hier kann man sagen: Die Mastergel Maker reiht sich zu den derzeitigen Top-Pasten. 
Unter höheren Temperaturen schafft sie es tatsächlich die beiden  hinter sich zulassen und dürfte damit die bisher stärkste Wärmeleitpaste sein, die nicht auf Flüssigmetal basiert!

Wenn zu der erstklassigen Leistung noch den sehr günstigen Preis von gerade Mal ~9€ bedenkt, führt in Zukunft wohl kaum ein weg an ihr vorbei – kaufen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




positiv|negativ
Leistung|etwas zäh
Preis| Verpackung
Spatel dabei|
nicht leitend|

Weitere Infos findet ihr im GH Link: Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, 4g (MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da ein Test mit so kleinen Unterschieden immer sehr schwierig ist, möchte ich an dieser Stelle auf zwei weitere Test zu der Mastergel Maker verweisen, die meine Ergebnisse weitgehend bestätigen:

Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano Review - Page 3 of 4 - eTeknix
[User-Review] Cooler Master MasterGel Maker: Die beste Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Markt?


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Toller Test 

Weißt du zufällig wie sich die Noctua NT-H1 im Vergleich zu den getesteten Pasten schlägt?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Hab die Noctua grad mal auf die R9 290 geschmiert, bin aber zufaul das Diagram zu aktualisieren 

~80-81, also minimal hinter der Gelid


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Hätten die die WLP nicht früher releasen können? Hätte ich mir nicht die teure Kryonaut gekauft :S


----------



## freezebee (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Also ich hab die WLP seit knapp über 2 Wochen zusammen mit einer Enermax Liqmax 240 am Laufen (i7 4770k @ 4,5Ghz @ 1,18V) und muss sagen, dass sie von Tag zu Tag irgendwie besser wurde.
Das Auftragen ist in der Tat etwas mühsam da die Paste wirklich trocken ist. Aber es lohnt sich allemal. Bin mal gespannt wie lang die Paste durchhält


----------



## the_leon (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Ich werd auch noch testen, auf 4690K und 290x  mit Kryonaut, Hydronaut, Conductonaut und MX-4.
Darf ich dein Review bei meinem Verlinken?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Falls du micht meinst, ja


----------



## Bullnados (21. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Danke für den Test, war schon kurz in Versuchung eine neue WLP zu testen, und dann bin ich gleich auf deinen Test gestoßen und erfreue mich gerade an meiner MX4, be ider die 20g Tube ~17€ kostet


----------



## Gast20180319 (21. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Hab mir die Mastergel Maker auch geholt. Find sie für den Preis echt gut.

Außerdem lässt sie sich deutlich besser auftragen als die Gelid GC Extreme oder Kryonaut.

Naja die Wärmeleitpaste wird nicht bei hohen Temperaturen besser, sondern bei hoher Verlustleistung die sie an den Kühler leiten muss.


----------



## Bullnados (21. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Da ist ein 6-Kerne ja gut geeignet. Habe aber grade gesehen, dass die Kryonat auch "nur" 22€ kostet für die 22g Tube.


Edit, falsch geschaut 11g kosten 23€. Damit hat sich das Thema grade aufgelöst^^


----------



## Chimera (21. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*



freezebee schrieb:


> Also ich hab die WLP seit knapp über 2 Wochen zusammen mit einer Enermax Liqmax 240 am Laufen (i7 4770k @ 4,5Ghz @ 1,18V) und muss sagen, dass sie von Tag zu Tag irgendwie besser wurde.
> Das Auftragen ist in der Tat etwas mühsam da die Paste wirklich trocken ist. Aber es lohnt sich allemal. Bin mal gespannt wie lang die Paste durchhält



Dem Fall scheint die CM wie früher die Arctic Silver 5 wohl ne gewisse "Einbrennzeit" zu benötigen. Wobei ich vermute, dass heutige Pasten kaum noch so lange Zeiten brauchen (Arctic Silver empfahl ja für die AS 5 bis zu 200h(!) Break-In Zeit ehe sie die volle Leistung entfaltete). Bei der Noctua gibt Noctua ja an, dass sie gar kein Break-In benötige, leider machen andere Hersteller nur selten Angaben.

@Topic: Gute Review, danke. Bestätigt, was ich durch die anderen Reviews in Erfahrung bringen konnte. War erst unschlüssig, welche Pampe ich mir holen sollte, da mich die MX-4 mit ihren krassen Schwankungen doch langsam nervte. Da die Kryo in ordentlicher Dosis halt doch recht happig ist und die CM Master Gel damals noch nicht erhältlich war, griff ich halt mal zur Hydronaut und muss sagen, dass die mich bisher auch nicht enttäuscht. Ist zwar minimal schlechter auf meinem i5 (wobei ich mir da mal deine Worte leih, dass es wohl innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit liegt), doch immer noch besser als meine 2 letzten Anstriche mit der MX-4 
Was mir aber an heutigen WLPs im allgemeinen doch fehlt: eine ordentliche Anleitung wie diese von Arctic Silver. Meist liegt ja nur ein Zettelchen bei, wenn überhaupt. Ok, die meisten Hersteller denken wohl, dass die Käufer solcher Produkte schon wissen, was sie da machen. Doch dem ist ja nicht immer so, hab schon bei 2 oder 3 Kumpels mal sehen müssen, dass die da fast nen Liter (krass übertrieben natürlich) Pampe auf den IHS quetschten und sich dann wunderten, weil alles an der Seite raus kam  Naja, zum Glück nutzten die kein Flüssigmetall 
Was mich aber noch interessieren würde, wobei dies wohl nicht so 1-2-3-auf-die-schnelle machbar wär: wie verhält sich die Pampe über nen längeren Zeitraum? Weil wie gesagt, ne AS5 wird ja erst nach längerer Zeit wirklich gut, ne Noctua sofort, bei der Arctic MX-4 haben ja nebst mir auch andere schon heftige Schwankungen nach ner Zeit festgestellt, usw. Wäre toll, wenn es iwie mal ne Möglichkeit gäb, dass man z.B. die am häufigsten genutzten Pampen der Forennutzer über nen längeren Zeitraum beobachten würde. Man könnte z.B. 1x pro Woche denselben Bench durchlaufen lassen, natürlich die Tempis immer auf z.B. 20°C genormt und dann mal gucken, wie sie sich über 6 oder 12 Monate entwickeln. Wäre jedoch wohl vom Aufwand her enorm, da man ja auch jedes Mal mit dem gleichen Sys testen müsst... Naja, bleibt es halt ne Traumidee


----------



## type_o (21. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

@ Chimera: So einen Langzeittest würde mich auch mal interesieren! Die Fragen dazu währen, welchen Benchmark und welches Temp.-Tool sollten die User benutzen? 
Wie stellt man eine korrekte Umgebungstemperatur sicher? 
Dazu könnte man ja mal, bei genügend Mitstreitern, einen fred erstellen, wo alle Teilnehmer im 14Tage-Intervall ihre Ergebnisse posten und der TE sie dann in einer Tabelle erfasst! 
@ TE: sehr guter Test. 
Hat mich davon überzeugt, die Paste zu kaufen!


----------



## Quintes (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Danke vielmals für den Test! Hat mich, als ich vor der Entscheidung stand, dazu gebracht, diese Paste zu kaufen und obwohl das Verteilen nicht einfach ist - trocknet sehr schnell, schwierig wenn man in bestimmten Szenarien die "Spreading"-Methode verwenden will, die ja inzwischen als Doof gilt... 

Abgesehen davon ist es die beste Paste, die ich bisher hatte!


----------



## volty (4. März 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Cooler Master kommt in einer typischen, wirklich nervigen Blister Verpackung. Ich muss nicht erwähnen wir sehr ich diese Dinger hasse



Habe meine heute ohne Blisterverpackung bekommen  
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich auf meinem R7 1700 und der r9 390 macht, falls das Mainboard endlich kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (8. September 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Mir taugt die Paste nicht. Nach ein paar Wochen kann ich erneut ein deutliches Nachlassen der Leistung vermelden, so das ich sie nun das dritte mal neu auftragen musste.
Die Temperaturen stiegen von 69 auf 73 Grad bei gleichem Lastszenario mit meiner 1070FTW, was erst einmal nicht viel klingt, aber wenn man dabei noch die erhöhte Drehzahl von knapp 300rpm mit einbezieht, die sich in Folge ergeben, würde die Temperatur bei gefixter Drehzahl noch einmal spübar steigen, denn die Automatik gleicht ja steigende Temperaturen aus.
Bei jedem WEchsel der WLP fällt mir auf, das die sich vom Die verflüchtigt und dann an den SEiten herausquillt mit der Zeit so das nach Abnahme des Kühlers kaum noch WLP zwischen Die und Kühler vorhanden ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Schon überprüft ob nachziehen der Kühlerschrauben den gleichen Effekt hat wie ein Pastenwechsel? 

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme, bis ich meinen MK-26 mal richtig auf die 290 montiert hab.    Waren gleich 10° weniger   -und vor allem konstant.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. September 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*



Andregee schrieb:


> Mir taugt die Paste nicht. Nach ein paar Wochen kann ich erneut ein deutliches Nachlassen der Leistung vermelden, so das ich sie nun das dritte mal neu auftragen musste.
> Die Temperaturen stiegen von 69 auf 73 Grad bei gleichem Lastszenario mit meiner 1070FTW, was erst einmal nicht viel klingt, aber wenn man dabei noch die erhöhte Drehzahl von knapp 300rpm mit einbezieht, die sich in Folge ergeben, würde die Temperatur bei gefixter Drehzahl noch einmal spübar steigen, denn die Automatik gleicht ja steigende Temperaturen aus.
> Bei jedem WEchsel der WLP fällt mir auf, das die sich vom Die verflüchtigt und dann an den SEiten herausquillt mit der Zeit so das nach Abnahme des Kühlers kaum noch WLP zwischen Die und Kühler vorhanden ist.



MIr ist dergleichen nicht aufgefallen und ich habe seit diesem Review in zwei System im EInsatz.....wenn sie an den seiten rausgedrückt wird, ist da ja eigentlich nur gut  Zieh einfach mal nach ein paar Tagen "burn-in" die Schrauben nach


----------



## Andregee (8. September 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Die Schrauben sind fest genug, fester geht es nicht ohne sie zu überdrehen. Die hatten sich auch nicht gelockert im Laufe der Zeit. Die Paste hat sich einfach überwiegend verflüchtigt mit der Zeit. Mit der Grizzly Kryonaut und der original EVGA Paste hatte ich derartige Probleme auch nicht zu beklagen. Mag sein das es mit anderen Kühlerformen anders ist, aber mir taugt das ZEug nichts.


----------



## tobse2056 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Erst war ich begeistert von dieser Paste, die Temperaturen auf meiner RX 480 waren damit deutlich besser als mit der  Original Wärmeleitpaste von MSi .Doch jetzt nach einigen Monaten haben sich die Temperaturen deutlich verschlechtert.

Vorhin vorm dem Wechsel lagen die Temperatur unter Vollast bei 80-82 Grad bei 1600-1800rpm mit der 3 Monaten alten Mastergel Maker.
Jetzt habe  ich die Paste wieder getauscht, diesmal die gute alte Artic Cooling MX 4 da die Maker leer war: Unter Vollast jetzt wieder 71-72 grad bei 800rpm mit der MX-4 .

Anscheinend war es bei Andregee kein Einzelfall wo eine Verschlechterung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Wie sah die Mastergel denn nach 3 Monaten aus? Vetrocknet, oder so?
Das wäre natürlich nicht schön!


----------



## tobse2056 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Extrem Dünnflüssig würde ich sagen  und es hat sich um die Die auch  kein Rand  gebildet wie man es so kennt sondern is eher auf dem Kühlerboden verlaufen und hat sich noch weiter verteilt, Grafikkartenkühler hängt ja quasi an der GPU.
Die Verschlechterung ist sehr plötzlich passiert... innerhalb von 2 Wochen ging es rasend bergab bis gestern der Kühler es nicht mehr geschafft hat die Karte unter 80Grad zuhalten .

Ich habe die Maker Nano momentan noch bei meinen HTPC (ASRock > QC5000-ITX/PH) im EInsatz , werde es mir mal die Tage ansehen weil da die  Paste nämlich genauso alt ist.


----------



## Andregee (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Bei mir ist das Zeug auch von der Gpu weggewandert so das zentral zwischen Gpu und Kühlerplatte kaum noch welche vorhanden war. Ich habe sie dann erst einmal sehr großzügig aufgetragen, was im Neuzustand die Temperatur nicht erhöhte aber scheinbar etwas erst einmal einen zu starken Verlust an zentraler Menge kompensieren kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Ich konnte leider keinen Langzeittest machen, aber klingt ja nicht so gut was ihr berichtet!


----------



## tobse2056 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Gerade eben noch den Kühler von der APU ( Direct Die Kühlung)  im HTPC abgemacht, selbes Ergebnis. Zwischen APU und Kühler  befand sich fast nur noch eine klare dünn-flüssige Flüssigkeit, mit  einzelnen grauen Partikeln, aber das meiste war neben den Die gewandert.

Habe die Paste leider nicht mehr auf meinen Ryzen, sonst könnt ich sagen ob es an der Direct Die Kühlung liegt oder auch mit Heatspreader vorkommt.

Edit: Der Wechsel von der 3 Monaten alten Cooler Master Maker auf die MX4 hat mir grad 15 Grad verbesserung gebracht im HTPC mit dem passiven Kühler der APU..


----------



## mcmarky (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Ich habe diese "Verflüssigung" auch schon bei der MX4 und Gelid Xtreme festgestellt, immer bei Grafikkarten ohne Heatspreader. Damals gekühlt vom Thermalright Shaman, der hatte wohl genug Reserven, ein zusätzlicher Temperaturanstieg fiel mir zumindest nie auf. Bei CPUs mit Heatspreader und der GTX570 kam es nicht zu dieser "Verflüssigung" der WLP. Keine Ahnung wieso weshalb.


----------



## Andregee (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Hab mir jetzt erst mal Grizzly Kryonaut bestellt. Mich nervt das wechseln der Wlp alle paar Wochen nur weil sonst dass Temperaturniveau stetig steigt. Die Kryonaut war auf meiner 7970 Dual x anfangs auch besser allerdings war sie danach langzeitstabil. Auf meiner CPU hingegen ist sie dauerhaft konstant. Irgendwie ist das das schon etwas verwirrend 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Gerade mal ne Tube gekauft, werde sie vor dem auftragen mal in warmes Wasser legen obwohl ich selbst mit diesem Vorgehen mit der Gelid Extreme sehr unzufrieden war.


----------



## SuperDuperXtremeRGB (2. August 2019)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*

Also, ich habe die Cooler Master Mastergel Maker schon auf eine CPU seit über ein Jahr und konnte nichts negatives oder höhere Temperaturen wie am Anfang feststellen, bei mir lief die Paste auf meine CPU gut .... so gut, dass ich diese in mein neues System mit Ryzen 3900X verwendet habe


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. August 2019)

*AW: [Review] Cooler Master Mastergel Maker - Die neue Speerspitze unter den Wärmeleitpasten*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Gerade mal ne Tube gekauft, werde sie vor dem auftragen mal in warmes Wasser legen obwohl ich selbst mit diesem Vorgehen mit der Gelid Extreme sehr unzufrieden war.



Benutze das Zeug jetzt seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren und bin wirklich zufrieden. Temperaturen sind super und die Paste lässt sich super verstreichen, bisher keine Paste gehabt mit der ein Auftragen problemlos möglich war, auch ohne Warmwasserbad vorher.


----------

